# post your audio system



## panda (Feb 22, 2015)

i have gotten away from audiophile kit and transitioned into pro audio world, except my preamp which i left in there for flavor as the rest of the system is quite transparent and neutral.

analog source: rega p5 record player (with tt-psu, white belt, groovetracer subplatter), roksan nima tonearm, roksan corus silver cartridge, naim stageline phonostage
digital source: mytek stereo96 dac
preamp: naim headline 2 with olive hicap (it's actually a headphone amplifier but they're pretty much a linestage and i use it as such)
speakers: jbl lsr 6325p powered studio monitors 

i've tailored the sound of this system to be focused on having great dynamics and timing as i don't much care about any other aspect like tone and soundstage.

not a fan of playing the cable game so it's mogami all throughout.


----------



## Eric (Feb 23, 2015)

Cav 50 int amp, Ayre qb9 dsd, Apple computer, harbeth compact 7s.


----------



## CB1968 (Feb 23, 2015)

Rotel RC-1070 preamp, Rotel RB-1080 amp, Klipsch RF-83 floor standers, I love these speakers.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 23, 2015)

View attachment 26495
View attachment 26496
View attachment 26497
Everything was bought used off Audiogon: Rega P5 with Dynavector 10X5 high output moving coil cartridge, McIntosh MA-6200, Aerial Acoustics 7B's, and a Pioneer Elite DV-79AVI.View attachment 26494


I usually leave the grills on which is why the cherry is two different colors.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Crack the Sky Safety in Numbers on the TT with New Riders of the Puple Sage on the right.

CtS was an amazing Baltimore band from the late 70's who put on just unbelievable concerts. Their Live on the WBAB and Alive and Kicking A## are a great example of how good a concert can be where the musicians play instruments and there is no lip syncing.


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 23, 2015)

Naim NAC 72 preamp
Naim NAP 140 power amp
Teddy Pardo HiCap
M2Tech Young DAC
Legend Acoustics Joey 2 monitors
Dynaudio Stand 6
Blue Jeans cables
Mac with Audirvana
Have a 10 inch sealed sub but it's pretty redundant for most of the music I listen to ...
Sounds fabulous to me


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Love Blue Jeans Cables!!!


----------



## panda (Feb 24, 2015)

bill, get yourself the rega white belt upgrade if you havent done so already, your ears will thank you.

yay another old school naimie!


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 24, 2015)

Speakers: Audio Aero Capitole MK II SE->NuForce AVP-17->Odyssey Stratos SE->Thiel CS2.4

Headphones: Benchmark DAC-1->PS Audio GCHA->Sennheiser HD700/Grado RS-1/B&W P5 S2

All of my cables are self built, mostly of mogami and neutrik connectors, other than my optical cable. My vinyl rig is kind of in flux right now.


----------



## panda (Feb 24, 2015)

Jake check this out http://www.headamp.com/home_amps/gs1/index.htm
I used to chat with the maker on a regular basis and used an older bare bones model with a custom power supply with grado rs-1. Powerful highly resolving fone amp.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 24, 2015)

panda said:


> Jake check this out http://www.headamp.com/home_amps/gs1/index.htm
> I used to chat with the maker on a regular basis and used an older bare bones model with a custom power supply with grado rs-1. Powerful highly resolving fone amp.



Justin is a good friend of mine, and I've heard about everything he has made (except for the Aristaeus). I really like my GCHA, and he's not making the GS-1 anymore.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 24, 2015)

i listen to everything on customart pro330 v2 CIEMs... they look something like this, but with different colors:


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice. I have thought about getting JH Audio custom IEMs (I used to be a big Etymotic guy), but I just don't listen on the go anymore, and my B&W P5 S2 is more than adequate for those times at home when I need sealed phones... Those are about half the cost of the JH's, though, which puts them into impulse buy territory. We'll see. I've impulse bought enough things for now.


----------



## panda (Feb 24, 2015)

My on the go is ortofon e-q5, very linear sounding without being dry like etys.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 24, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> Nice. I have thought about getting JH Audio custom IEMs (I used to be a big Etymotic guy), but I just don't listen on the go anymore, and my B&W P5 S2 is more than adequate for those times at home when I need sealed phones... Those are about half the cost of the JH's, though, which puts them into impulse buy territory. We'll see. I've impulse bought enough things for now.



custom art makes a ~$200 ciem that is really solid and not really gonna break the bank for most people. The sad thing is that now, like knives, the $200-600 ones just dont cut it for my anymore... i want the $1k plus ones, but that just isnt gonna happen while i keep spending money on camera stuff.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 25, 2015)

JBroida said:


> custom art makes a ~$200 ciem that is really solid and not really gonna break the bank for most people. The sad thing is that now, like knives, the $200-600 ones just dont cut it for my anymore... i want the $1k plus ones, but that just isnt gonna happen while i keep spending money on camera stuff.



That's a great thing about the X100T: after buying the accessory lenses and a case, etc, there isn't much more more to spend money on.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 25, 2015)

lighting, microphones, backdrops, filters, tripods, macro rigs, remote control devices, etc.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 25, 2015)

JBroida said:


> lighting, microphones, backdrops, filters, tripods, macro rigs, remote control devices, etc.



Nobody using the X100T gives a **** about that stuff.  It's like using a Leica rangefinder: candid only. Candid is what I shoot:



15 by Jacob Chesser, on Flickr

I'm still not really shooting pictures that I'm happy with, but I haven't quite gotten a hang of the Fuji. That's my newest niece, fyi.


----------



## panda (Mar 6, 2015)

how did this thread turn into iems and photography? lol


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, a good stereo leads to quality time with the lady/ladies... which <ahem> may lead to a baby/ babies... then you need a good camera and lenses to take pics of them...


----------



## Matus (Mar 6, 2015)

panda said:


> how did this thread turn into iems and photography? lol



I guess our friend confused this audio thread with the video one


----------



## Matus (Mar 6, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> Well, a good stereo leads to quality time with the lady/ladies...



you mean like ... "... your subwoofer sounds so rough and deep ... " :laugh:


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 6, 2015)

Here is my turntable/DAC set up. Peachtree 125SE DAC with Project Debut Carbon Esprit TT. On top of the DAC is the Rega Fono MM and to the right is my Apple TV for Airplay. Surrounding the components are records and a lot of booze.

k.


----------



## panda (Mar 6, 2015)

Records and booze are a great pairing.


----------

